# Solved: Disappearing $ symbols in excel 2007



## abigailskatz (Apr 27, 2010)

A (long gone) student was using an excel worksheet and each time she put in dollar symbols they would automatically disappear. After I couldn't get hers to come back, I went on my computer and tried to make mine disappear and they wouldn't. I tried different settings in the show/hide options and the excel options. I have tried to find some info about this via Google but I think I'm using the wrong search terms (I've tried 'show' 'hide' 'symbol' 'character' 'dollar sign'- none of these talked about the above issue). Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks!
abigail


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you referring to dollar signs before currency values in cells (e.g. $500.00) or the dollar signs in formulae that set things to an absolute reference (e.g. =A$1, =$A1, =$A$1)


----------



## abigailskatz (Apr 27, 2010)

oops- I knew there was something I forgot to specify. I meant the dollar signs for currency values.
thanks.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the dollar is doing bad, try a &#8364; sign. 

Just joking, maybe the cell's formatting is off, ahve you tried resetting the cell formats and make sure there are no custom formats in the way.


----------



## abigailskatz (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome! That was it- thanks Hans!
(great line by the way)


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Keebellah said:


> I think the dollar is doing bad, try a  sign.


So, Hans, how do you format for the renminbi (¥)?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Use custom format. You can define pretty well anything.


----------

